# Stocking question



## Fsu1000 (May 29, 2020)

I have a 200 gallon set up.. with typical lake tang fish.. julies, leleupi, Calvus, Multies.. I want some fish with color.. Fronts will eat my fish as they grow.. Trets, I read can be super aggressive.. Really need a colorful free swimming fish in the upper water levels. Cyprichromis would be ideal but they are expensive and they don't ship well.. so.. what about 2-3 non aggressive male haps.. like blue dolphin or the Copadichromis azereus?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fsu1000 said:


> I have a 200 gallon set up.. with typical lake tang fish.. julies, leleupi, Calvus, Multies.. I want some fish with color.. Fronts will eat my fish as they grow.. Trets, I read can be super aggressive.. Really need a colorful free swimming fish in the upper water levels. Cyprichromis would be ideal but they are expensive and they don't ship well.. so.. what about 2-3 non aggressive male haps.. like blue dolphin or the Copadichromis azereus?


I wouldn't keep either of those species with Tangs, and moori aren't all that non-aggressive.

If you wanted, you could probably keep some Lethrinops albus in there though, which are probably one of the prettiest Haps there are...


----------



## Fsu1000 (May 29, 2020)

After I sent the message, I was like yes the blue moori are kinda aggressive.. Thanks for your advice.. I'm going to google the albus..I shall return..


----------



## Fsu1000 (May 29, 2020)

Beautiful fish.. someone said it is more aggressive than a red cap? .. it hovers the sand.. which I kinda feel like my lower regions of my tank are busy enough.. Any other fish you might think could work?


----------



## WilliamVC (Jun 11, 2020)

in addition they can still eat their children and those who are weak!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fsu1000 said:


> Beautiful fish.. someone said it is more aggressive than a red cap? .. it hovers the sand.. which I kinda feel like my lower regions of my tank are busy enough.. Any other fish you might think could work?


It's not more aggressive than a red cap... it's actually the wimpiest Malawi that I've kept in some 40 years. I've kept them with Tangs successfully... yes, it likes the sand, but then, almost all fish do. Cyprichromis are your option if you are looking for open water fish... or Australian Rainbows of some sort...


----------



## dfarci (Mar 30, 2020)

Rainbowfish would probably work fine, as would Cyps. Tanganyikan Killies are another great choice, but they are harder to find than Cyps.


----------



## Fsu1000 (May 29, 2020)

I am going to research the Tanganyika killifish.. Thanks for the input.. I will probably end up going for Cyprichromis or Paracyprichromis.. Sometimes you know the best answer but try hard to convince yourself otherwise..


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Fsu1000 said:


> I am going to research the Tanganyika killifish.. Thanks for the input.. I will probably end up going for Cyprichromis or Paracyprichromis.. Sometimes you know the best answer but try hard to convince yourself otherwise..


Cyps or Paracyps would be a good choice. Tanganyikan killies are very beautiful and interesting, but they would languish in a setup like this: they are just too sensitive for a community tank, and need a dedicated setup. Good luck! :fish:


----------

